# What's changed on the bean scene?



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello Chaps!

It's been a while since I was last on here.

I've always purchased happy donkey beans (Classic Italian) but was wondering what alternatives there were at the same price point?

Any help?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Guessing they are a dark roast if they are Classic Italian, I dont think the Happy Donkey beans are held in particularly high regard here.

Their beans are very cheap, so you wont match the price point if you want quality beans.

Take a look at Rave Coffee, the are the best 'bang for buck', their Italian bland is very nice indeed. Also look at coffeecompas.co.uk, bit more expensive but very good if you like your darker roasts.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> ... their Italian bland is very nice indeed.


Freudian slip? ;-)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha, how about that, and I cant even blame it on autocorrect as I'm using a keyboard.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I never.

I usually buy the 6kg for £50. Which is roughly £8.30 per kg.

Just looked at rave and they are only £1.20 more per kg.

Will order a few kg's tonight and see what they're like.

Cheers


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

6kg a time.... how quickly do you get through it?!


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hold on a second...

Just realised I purchased some of these on Amazon (albeit directly from Rave). I didn't find this blend particularly strong to be honest


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

6kg probably lasts 2.5 months in our household.

Bit of a coffee addiction over here


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That is way, way too long to be keeping your coffee.

People often associate 'strong' with the heavier charcoaly tastes of very dark 'mahogany' style roasts, at this roast level there isn't much to discern one coffee from the next.

When it comes to taste in coffee, its whatever floats your boat. If you are enjoying very dark roasted, very cheap coffee 2 months after you bought it then maybe stick to what you know!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Why not buy a couple of different beans in smaller quantities? If you've not tried many different beans lately it could be a good idea, and means you won't have to drink 2.5 month old stale beans









Do you know that you just don't like lighter beans or is it that you've not had much exposure to non-dark? Can I recommend lighter beans?


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just got into the habit/routine of buying HD beans but had an epiphany over the weekend that I wasn't really that blown away by them.

Like most, I started on with the Gaggia Classic but when consumption increased, unfortunately it didn't work for me so out of convenience I got a bean to cup machine which gets a lot of action on a daily basis.

All drinks are milk based. Very seldom does someone have espresso, as such I have a preference towards beans that can punch through the milk


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

james10 said:


> Hold on a second...
> 
> Just realised I purchased some of these on Amazon (albeit directly from Rave). I didn't find this blend particularly strong to be honest


Taking all what you've said into account including the fact you didnt like raves italian job that much and your preference to buying bulk and that leading to what some call stale beans

perhaps you might like these beans, LavAzza Crema E Aroma. This seller always has them with a VERY long sell by date usually 2017 or something.

Ive found they are good in milky drinks.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-Crema-E-Aroma-Coffee-Beans-1-kg-/131626221591?hash=item1ea588c017:g:kHQAAOSweW5VK5SG


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That happy donkey blend contains robusta, i would try some of the coffee compass stuff,

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/jampit-hit-500g.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I was going to suggest CoffeeCompas, their stuff punches through milk well. Thought it was likely a tad pricey however.

There is a website that has roast options when you buy... cant remember the name of it however.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you do really like the taste of robusta in your drinks, just ask Rave if they can sell you some roasted.

Add very small qtys at a time to get the taste you want.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think there is Robusta in the Rave Sig blend.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I think there is Robusta in the Rave Sig blend.


Im sure Rob said the Rave sig' has no robusta. have not had it for a couple of years though. it might have changed


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

glevum said:


> Im sure Rob said the Rave sig' has no robusta. have not had it for a couple of years though. it might have changed


My mistake, its the Italian Job blend with the Robusta in it.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

aye only italian has robusta in it


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone used Rounton Coffee before?

Someone mentioned them to me the other day...plus they're only 30mins away from me.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

being new I've try a few different roasters, and had samples sent by Hasbean, Rave and Coffee Compass - as well as from members....









to date my re-order list is

RAVE 'Fudge'

Coffee Compass 'Jampit Hit'

HASBEAN 'Jabberwocky'

and still to try is a 3bag espresso order from CC

- Brighton Lanes

- H&V

- Sweet Bourbon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

james10 said:


> Anyone used Rounton Coffee before?
> 
> Someone mentioned them to me the other day...plus they're only 30mins away from me.


Yep I had some tasty stuff for brewed earlier in the year


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

james10 said:


> Hello Chaps!
> 
> It's been a while since I was last on here.
> 
> I've always purchased happy donkey beans (Classic Italian)


livin the dream eh!









I'm sure you can find better with just a tiny bit of effort...perhaps not cheaper, but definitely better.


----------

